# freebsd:10:*/release_1/Latest/ missing pkg.txz.sig



## byuu (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello, the FreeBSD repository is missing pkg.txz.sig in the following locations:

http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/release_1/Latest/
http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/release_1/Latest/

The result of this is that a fresh 10.1-RELEASE (amd64) install, pointed at the 10.1 release packages (by changing latest to release_1 in FreeBSD.conf), is unable to bootstrap and install pkg. The workaround is to build and install pkg from ports-mgmt/pkg, but I was hoping we could bring this to the attention of someone who could add the missing .sig file?

(Wasn't sure whether to put this under Installation or Ports and Packages, but I felt that pkg is an essential part of the base system, so I chose this forum. Feel free to move the topic if you disagree.)


----------

